# Scouser v Bluewolf



## Karl102 (May 21, 2013)

On Bank holiday Monday the mother of all grudge matches will be taking place at Lymm Golf Club. In one corner you have the Bluewolf, a very solid long hitting (even by forum standards) golfer. In the other corner is Scouser. A higher handicap player who has over recent weeks improved and claimed some very good scalps, namely Liverbirdie (6hc) and stu c (15 hc). 
It is a full handicap match play comp. neither has played Lymm before and it is a mature and tight tree lined course. 
So where is your money guys and gals.... Ps let the banter commence!


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2013)

I think one of us should video the match Karl.


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

I would like to say thanks to the oom... Because the term "scousered"  is now appearing on other threads....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I think one of us should video the match Karl.  

Click to expand...

That's just cruel


----------



## Birchy (May 21, 2013)

Well i would love to see Scouser win just to see a grown man cry but with the way he seems to be playing in comps at the moment I think the wolf might blow his house down. This grudge match is gonna be like a comp x10 pressure wise so i think the Merseyside muncher might crumble under the pressure.

If they where playing highest score wins and playing in seperate groups i think the pocket battleship could slaughter the wolf but sadly this may be a bridge too far.

Looking forward to the report after we finish at Silloth :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

That's it make me the underdog.... No sham on me losing then... Danny has a long way to fall


----------



## louise_a (May 21, 2013)

Oh dear, after all the posturing, Scouser is making excuses already, defeatist attitude mate, cut it out!


----------



## Birchy (May 21, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oh dear, after all the posturing, Scouser is making excuses already, defeatist attitude mate, cut it out!
		
Click to expand...

Im sure its all psychological warfare, hes not as daft as he looks . He is saying the right things as an underdog, its just whether he can get the wolf rocking a bit. 13 shots is a lot to overcome


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Oh dear, after all the posturing, Scouser is making excuses already, defeatist attitude mate, cut it out!
		
Click to expand...

Where is the excuse this thread will make me the underdog... Not a lot of pressure there... Danny however should have it done and dusted on the 10th


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Just an extra bit of information. As this is the first weekend that I've been off for a few months, I've already arranged to go out Friday, Saturday and all day Sunday. By the time the contest (ahem) starts, I'll be feeling a bit precious. I'll still have it wrapped up by the 14th though.


----------



## Birchy (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just an extra bit of information. As this is the first weekend that I've been off for a few months, I've already arranged to go out Friday, Saturday and all day Sunday. By the time the contest (ahem) starts, I'll be feeling a bit precious. I'll still have it wrapped up by the 14th though.
		
Click to expand...

Making excuses pre match is a bit weak for a big bad wolf isnt it? 

There wont be enough ale in Wigan to numb the pain if you lose this one mate :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Making excuses pre match is a bit weak for a big bad wolf isnt it? 

There wont be enough ale in Wigan to numb the pain if you lose this one mate :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No excuse, Im still going to grind him into the dust, I'm just going to do it with a hangover. It'll make it more of a competition.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2013)

I've not played with either yet but, I have been held up by them :rofl:

Delicate or not, I think Danny will overcome the 13 shot haul and Scouser will implode and Scouser himself into submission.

Danny to shake hands on the 15th.


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Oh dear not one person backing me.... And I may even scouser my self


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh dear not one person backing me.... And I may even scouser my self 

Click to expand...

If it helps mate, my Missus thinks you'll win. Well, she hopes you'll win anyway. 

Do you want to get there a bit early and grab something to eat before we go out? Don't worry about the Hilditchs (my new name for biscuits), I'll bring a bagfull of Choccy Hob Nobs....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Hob nobs are the spawn of the devil see other thread...


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Oh and I will be dining.... On wolf meat


----------



## Birchy (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



*If it helps mate, my Missus thinks you'll win. Well, she hopes you'll win anyway. *

Do you want to get there a bit early and grab something to eat before we go out? Don't worry about the Hilditchs (my new name for biscuits), I'll bring a bagfull of Choccy Hob Nobs....

Click to expand...

That makes two of us in the hope he wins stakes 

Theres no story in a 12 handicapper bullying a 25 handicapper is there? Whereas the other way around and its miracle at Lymm-dinah :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Shall we just scrap Silloth and go to Lymm and watch this unfold instead


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Tickets will be so Qwerty and sky are setting up a new channel. 


And Btw Karl thanks for top billing


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Just remember Scouser, this famous quote. Says it all for me............

*"It is not the critic who counts: not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat."

*


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like a motivational speech for me!


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just remember Scouser, this famous quote. Says it all for me............

*"It is not the critic who counts: not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, Black pudding and biscuit crumbs,who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat."

*

Click to expand...

Just made a few additions there mate :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres no story in a 12 handicapper bullying a 25 handicapper is there? Whereas the other way around and its miracle at Lymm-dinah :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Not seen/played with either, so merely going from handicaps - presumably reflecting current form!

If the scores are something like 85-90 for Bluewolf and 100-105 for Scouser, it could be close. Somehow winning when failing to break 100 just doesn't seem right! If Scouser does break a ton, I think Bluewolf could struggle. 

Whites? Yellows? Depends on styles of play but, on a tight course, generally easier for my medium length straight hitting to beat a long but wild-ish hitter off Yellows than Whites. The effect of visits to nasty places is somewhat nullified if Par is less likely for me.


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just made a few additions there mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha love it


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. Not seen/played with either, so merely going from handicaps - presumably reflecting current form!

If the scores are something like 85-90 for Bluewolf and 100-105 for Scouser, it could be close. Somehow winning when failing to break 100 just doesn't seem right! If Scouser does break a ton, I think Bluewolf could struggle. 

Whites? Yellows? Depends on styles of play but, on a tight course, generally easier for my medium length straight hitting to beat a long but wild-ish hitter off Yellows than Whites. The effect of visits to nasty places is somewhat nullified if Par is less likely for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to take that as a vote for me then....


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

I havnt played lymm but I've driven up to the clubhouse and from what I've seen and heard it is very tight, Id imagine you've got to play wisely round there and use your handicap well.
I can see why Junior is so straight with his 3wood and hybrid.  I'd imagine they both get a lot of use.


----------



## Karl102 (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just made a few additions there mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm going to take that as a vote for me then....

Click to expand...

Forgot the most important bit....Actually, Yes! But wouldn't want to risk even my usual Â£1 'bet'!


----------



## Val (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Shall we just scrap Silloth and go to Lymm and watch this unfold instead 

Click to expand...

Im thinking so, it's worth the drive down 

On the match side, as much as I reckon Scouser could do with a beating im going to suggest 13 strokes might be one to far for Danny and reckon he'll need to play out his skin to beat the man in form.

Danny, take some ear plugs and you might have a chance as he'll try and talk you off your game :rofl:

I predict the match as follows, with the scores based as scouser being the man

1st - AS
2nd - 1D
3rd - 1D
4th - 2D
5th - 1D
6th - AS
7th - 1D
8th - AS
9th - 1U
10th - AS
11th - 1D
12th - 1D
13th - 2D
14th - 1D
15th - AS
16th - 1D
17th - AS
18th - 1U


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Valentino;832173

I predict the match as follows said:
			
		


			I will buy you r scouse for that comment alone :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I will buy you r scouse for that comment alone :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate

Just seen your Saturday scores, yes you are THE MAN

:rofl:

Nothing to worry about Dan


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Cheers mate

Just seen your Saturday scores, yes you are THE MAN

:rofl:

Nothing to worry about Dan 

Click to expand...

I suggest you get your facts right before poking fun.......... 








It was Sunday


----------



## Val (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I suggest you get your facts right before poking fun.......... 








It was Sunday
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected, some score. At least you got value for money with all the shots you hit


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I stand corrected, some score. At least you got value for money with all the shots you hit 

Click to expand...

I have now visited most of the course... And I am going to be making suggestions about managing the rough and the width of the fairways and there are toooooooo many bunkers


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Is there anything at stake for the match other than bragging rights? Perhaps An edible prize for the winner bought by the Loser?   

Heres a good 'un...... If Danny Loses he has to wear Scousers Comedy Flatcap at the next meet :rofl:


----------



## steve7 (May 21, 2013)

Come on scouser,you can do it.


----------



## HickoryShaft (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just made a few additions there mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

fantastic - laughed so hard I spat my coffee all over my keyboard


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Is there anything at stake for the match other than bragging rights? Perhaps An edible prize for the winner bought by the Loser?   

Heres a good 'un...... If Danny Loses he has to wear Scousers Comedy Flatcap at the next meet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hands of the flat cap... The bet is a tin cup ball marker


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

steve7 said:



			Come on scouser,you can do it.
		
Click to expand...

You a member of the high handicappers union :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hands of the flat cap... The bet is a tin cup ball marker
		
Click to expand...

Thats boring mate!......... What about, If you lose you have to sit in a bath of beans outsite the lymm clubhouse while everyone else has a drink and takes a few photos :thup: :thup:.


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

I was told Lymm was a classy place


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was told Lymm was a classy place
		
Click to expand...

It is mate, but everyone loves to see someone sat in a bath of beans. Ive been in touch with the lads, Junior has ordered the bath and me and Karl are buying the beans.

You just have to bring your Budgie Smugglers! :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Loser has to have his picture taken being victoriously stood over by me, I mean the winner, like a big game picture from Africa... Oh, and a Tin Cup......

In all honesty, after todays round, I'm thinking of just ordering the tin cup and giving it to the gobby dipstick on the 1st tee...


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			In all honesty, after todays round, I'm thinking of just ordering the tin cup and giving it to the gobby dipstick on the 1st tee...
		
Click to expand...

Is Stu C playing


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is Stu C playing
		
Click to expand...

Will you be? Or will it be a repeat of last Sunday?    8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8.:ears:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Will you be? Or will it be a repeat of last Sunday?    8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

U missed the two 10s and the 2 pars


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U missed the two 10s and the 2 pars
		
Click to expand...

I rounded the figures mate, made it look a bit neater for ya....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

I don't know what's worse the fact you typed 18 or that I checked :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I don't know what's worse the fact you typed 18 or that I checked :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think its the fact that you played 18...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Will you be? Or will it be a repeat of last Sunday?    8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8,8.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Beware the consistent golfer. :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Beware the consistent golfer. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who's your money on?


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

do i get...........
	

to remind me how little miss hood exploded 

or  




cos I will be smiling?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Who's your money on?
		
Click to expand...

The corinthian spirit winning out.:thup:

The game of golf will be the loser though.:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2013)

Scouser to win 2 up


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scouser to win 2 up
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2013)

I have to go for the high capper so Scouser all day for me, anyone got a book going as I have a nice crisp bluey here 

7 & 6 for me :cheers:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I have to go for the high capper so Scouser all day for me, anyone got a book going as I have a nice crisp bluey here 

7 & 6 for me :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: the bloke has money.....G1bbo I knew you deserved the fitting lad :clap:


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Out of interest, who's playing on the Monday?


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Looks like theres a few people who can afford to lose some money. Before you bet, just ask Scouser to describe his last Medal round....


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Out of interest, who's playing on the Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Me, Karl, Louise and golfs own Eddie the Eagle..


----------



## Karl102 (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			golfs own Eddie the Eagle..
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			golfs own Eddie the Eagle..
		
Click to expand...

I hope your golf is as sharp as your jokes.............. I have caught the nations heart (well some of the folk on GM anyway)


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I hope your golf is as sharp as your jokes.............. I have caught the nations heart (well some of the folk on GM anyway)
		
Click to expand...

My golf could be as sharp as your fashion sense and I'd still take you to the cleaners mate. I'm just in the process of picking my Tin Cup. I might plump for a custom made one.....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			My golf could be as sharp as your fashion sense and I'd still take you to the cleaners mate. I'm just in the process of picking my Tin Cup. I might plump for a custom made one.....

Click to expand...


HAHAH they wont do your design .....Pete you were right he did mention it :rofl:

BTW ...the votes are 4-3 to me hahaha a bit like it will be on Monday.... there's my prediction


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			HAHAH they wont do your design .....Pete you were right he did mention it :rofl:

BTW ...the votes are 4-3 to me hahaha a bit like it will be on Monday.... there's my prediction
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to pick a score mate. I wouldn't want to completely ruin your confidence. But, lets put it this way. I've just been through the online course planner, and I didn't bother to look at the holes past the 13th......:ears:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

i shall look now


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			i shall look now
		
Click to expand...


I think you misinterpreted the intent of my comment dippy. It wasn't that the 13th was particularly difficult (It wouldn't matter as its only 1 hole and this is matchplay), it was more that I wouldn't need any more than 13. Seriously, I should not need to explain this to a grown man..... Or even a partially grown man with a childs handicap!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			HAHAH they wont do your design .....Pete you were right he did mention it :rofl:

BTW ...the votes are 4-3 to me hahaha a bit like it will be on Monday.... there's my prediction
		
Click to expand...

I told you - the FA cup would look nice wolfie.

Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart.       Just as long as your humble, if your not, come on dan - bury him!!!!!

Ian, I can see wolfie's baseball swing going even flatter, as the pressure mounts, the grip tightens, the beads of sweat sullying his flatcap. The sun comes out, but he's not used to it in Wigan, so thinks his world will end.

The third lip-out on the run, starts to chafe, the unkind bounce. Is this a rabbit scrape Karl? The dry mouth, the hangover kicking in, Ooh, my knee, that old synchronised swimming injury. He starts to feel his years, he imagines typing his obituary on the forum that night, how can he look into his kids eyes tonight. I missed the cup final last week, we went down last week, this could be the worst week of my life. Panic. Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, I knew I shouldn't have washed them 10 pints of stella down with a Bhuna. Play suspended. Play re-started, he looks 5 years older, he should buy a new moisteuriser, his eyes are drooping, the limp kicks in again......

Dan, I'll do his tomorrow.


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you - the FA cup would look nice wolfie.

Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart. Just as long as your humble, if your not, come on dan - bury him!!!!!

Ian, I can see wolfie's baseball swing going even flatter, as the pressure mounts, the grip tightens, the beads of sweat sullying his flatcap. The sun comes out, but he's not used to it in Wigan, so thinks his world will end.

The third lip-out on the run, starts to chafe, the unkind bounce. Is this a rabbit scrape Karl? The dry mouth, the hangover kicking in, Ooh, my knee, that old synchronised swimming injury. He starts to feel his years, he imagines typing his obituary on the forum that night, how can he look into his kids eyes tonight. I missed the cup final last week, we went down last week, this could be the worst week of my life. Panic. Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, I knew I shouldn't have washed them 10 pints of stella down with a Bhuna. Play suspended. Play re-started, he looks 5 years older, he should buy a new moisteuriser, his eyes are drooping, the limp kicks in again......

Dan, I'll do his tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Classic mate, You've just described the recurring nightmare I've been having for the last few days!!!

Oh, and the idea of Scouser being humble is laughable. He'll stalk me till my dying day if he beats me. I'll be on holiday in Majorca and there'll be a tap on the back and some gormless face behind me will say "Alreet La, remember when I beat you at Lymm. That was the greatest day of my life. Let me talk you through it". Cue 4 hours of torture. And he'll do it every bleeding night of my holiday......


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

I know what you meant...hole 16 I am not looking forward to but the matchplay will be over then so I will happily drop 2 oom points


----------



## Val (May 21, 2013)

I reckon Scouser will stick one in the shipping canal and one in the par 3 surrounded by water. Take plenty balls Ian


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, .
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart.       Just as long as your humble,
		
Click to expand...

You know when it comes to bragging rights I am humble on the forum.............its when I get giddy on the course that the problem starts :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I know what you meant...hole 16 I am not looking forward to but the matchplay will be over then so I will happily drop 2 oom points
		
Click to expand...

You dippy berk, we decided that it wasn't for the OOM. Do you really want to select your worst score since.........Oh, last Sunday, for the OOM.....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I reckon Scouser will stick one in the shipping canal and one in the par 3 surrounded by water. Take plenty balls Ian 

Click to expand...


Come on Val you have seen me hit my driver .....you know on my day ........(the canal is out of reach :rofl


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You dippy berk, we decided that it wasn't for the OOM. Do you really want to select your worst score since.........Oh, last Sunday, for the OOM.....
		
Click to expand...


Can I not put it in as I will be a shot ahead of you on most holes ;o)


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can I not put it in as I will be a shot ahead of you on most holes ;o)
		
Click to expand...

You'd have to decalre it beforehand, then work out the 7/8ths after we finish. I'm not declaring mine as matchplay is a different animal to Stroke. I don't need to beat the course, I just need to beat you. Am I going to have to explain matchplay to you again?


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Come on Val you have seen me hit my driver .....you know on my day ........(the canal is out of reach :rofl

Click to expand...

I wasn't even aware that you owned a driver. Last time we played you took that 45 degree hybrid off every tee....


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Am I going to have to explain matchplay to you again?
		
Click to expand...

No mate I understand it very well ask LB  and Stu_C


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

We could really do with some Video Footage after Monday.

Anyone remember Timgolfys long awaited tee shot on the 1st at beau Desert?


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We could really do with some Video Footage after Monday.

Anyone remember Timgolfys long awaited tee shot on the 1st at beau Desert?
		
Click to expand...

Danny you have the honor!


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny you have the honor!
		
Click to expand...

Look whos name is first on the thread title mate...


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Look whos name is first on the thread title mate...
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me :fore:

you wont get the honor then at all


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Classic mate, You've just described the recurring nightmare I've been having for the last few days!!!

Oh, and the idea of Scouser being humble is laughable. He'll stalk me till my dying day if he beats me. I'll be on holiday in Majorca and there'll be a tap on the back and some gormless face behind me will say "Alreet La, remember when I beat you at Lymm. That was the greatest day of my life. Let me talk you through it". Cue 4 hours of torture. And he'll do it every bleeding night of my holiday......
		
Click to expand...

And he'll be dressed like that Harry Enfield character - "Only me!!!!" with his flat cap on, as well.


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2013)

Timgolfy couldn't take the pressure, I hope you guys don't do this on the 1st after all the hype.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4

Who did we say had the honour on the 1st?...


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Timgolfy couldn't take the pressure, I hope you guys don't do this on the 1st after all the hype.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4

Who did we say had the honor on the 1st?... :fore:
		
Click to expand...

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Timgolfy couldn't take the pressure, I hope you guys don't do this on the 1st after all the hype.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4

Who did we say had the honor on the 1st?... 

Click to expand...

Is there anyone doing live streaming? Vipgoals?  

Bet in play now, Ray Winston opines, who will be next to go OOB, 5-1 on for the next triple bogey, live odds direct to your mobile.........


----------



## Scouser (May 21, 2013)

Id have thought Poolpit :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 21, 2013)

Can we have live updates hole by hole? Will keep tabs on the match while we are playing Silloth


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can we have live updates hole by hole? Will keep tabs on the match while we are playing Silloth 

Click to expand...

I cant promise hole by hole update, but I'll make sure that the result is posted ASAP, whoever wins...


----------



## thepodgster (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait to see how this one turns out. 

All I have had rammed down my ears on a daily basis is how much Scouser is going to "scousered" the wolf!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (May 21, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I can't wait to see how this one turns out. 

All I have had rammed down my ears on a daily basis is how much Scouser is going to "scousered" the wolf!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oy you, send me your E Mither and let me know if you're coming to York in September. Flatcappers weekend away. Scouser is invited, but there is a H/C limit at the courses we are playing so he'll be caddying for me..

Edit:     You beat me to it mate.......


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Scouser is invited, but there is a H/C limit at the courses we are playing so he'll be caddying for me.....
		
Click to expand...


I can't wait till I am stood over you on the 16th victorious


----------



## Karl102 (May 22, 2013)

Love the new sig!


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Love the new sig!
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: me too!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2013)

Ooh, it's all gone quiet on here. The calm before the storm......


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ooh, it's all gone quiet on here. The calm before the storm......
		
Click to expand...

I was waiting for your next words of wisdom


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was waiting for your next words of wisdom
		
Click to expand...

Never far away 

You stocked up on balls mate? Hope youve got some matchplay mind games ready too :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2013)

As this is a non-flatcap game, you, Karl and Danny can all go bare-headed.

If it's a sunny day, be careful you don't get a call from manchester airport, as you are in the flightpath.

Takes "a new set of shinies" to a whole new level.:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			As this is a non-flatcap game, you, Karl and Danny can all go bare-headed.

If it's a sunny day, be careful you don't get a call from manchester airport, as you are in the flightpath.

Takes "a new set of shinies" to a whole new level.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

I haven't practised any mind games. Doesn't really seem to be much point. Surely for a mind game to work, your opponent has to have a brain first....

Anyway, I'm off out practising in the morning. A quick 13 should do it.........


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I haven't practised any mind games. Doesn't really seem to be much point. Surely for a mind game to work, your opponent has to have a brain first....

Anyway, I'm off out practising in the morning. A quick 13 should do it.........
		
Click to expand...

Take a stock of pork pies and cream cakes and eat them when he's on the tee, bet he knobs it


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Take a stock of pork pies and cream cakes and eat them when he's on the tee, bet he knobs it 

Click to expand...

It's now called "Scousering". As in, oh jeebus, I've really scousered that drive. Or, Lordy Lordy, what a Scouse I made of that putt...


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

I have proved tonight that chocolate digestives are the way to go...


----------



## thepodgster (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have proved tonight that chocolate digestives are the way to go...
		
Click to expand...

This is while he is singing along round the course how much he is going to take the wolf to the cleaners!!!!


----------



## Val (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have proved tonight that chocolate digestives are the way to go...
		
Click to expand...

Did you break 100?


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Did you break 100?
		
Click to expand...

Concentrated on hitting the ball tonight... Got to walk before u can run.... Playing in the comp on Sunday will post score after that


----------



## thepodgster (May 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Did you break 100?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just, but he only played 12 holes


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Concentrated on hitting the ball tonight... Got to walk before u can run.... Playing in the comp on Sunday will post score after that
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate, spill the beans.. How many balls did you lose today. I've put extra in the bag in case you need to borrow some... You post your score now and I'll post my score tomorrow...


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Yep, just, but he only played 12 holes 

Click to expand...

How do u ignore someone


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Concentrated on hitting the ball tonight... Got to walk before u can run.... Playing in the comp on Sunday will post score after that
		
Click to expand...

Be careful mate, you might be back down to 24 before Monday...


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Come on mate, spill the beans.. How many balls did you lose today. I've put extra in the bag in case you need to borrow some... You post your score now and I'll post my score tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...

One a massive hook... And we didn't keep score


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			One a massive hook... And we didn't keep score
		
Click to expand...


Ah, that old perennial favourite of losers everywhere.... I didn't keep score.....Loser...


----------



## Scouser (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ah, that old perennial favourite of losers everywhere.... I didn't keep score.....Loser...
		
Click to expand...

Get a decent sig..... :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Get a decent sig..... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Done mate....:thup:


----------



## Junior (May 23, 2013)

You got to be straight off the tee, especially on the back 9.....If Danny's on his game then Scouser may struggle.  That said, from what I have heard then is Scouser uses hits shots wisely then he stands a great chance. I'm therefore going for all square !!!  I'm flying back early from Japan to watch this unfold . . . . jet lag allowing i'll be in the bar waiting with anticipation for the result !!!


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Done mate....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just call me deep blue


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			You got to be straight off the tee, especially on the back 9.....If Danny's on his game then Scouser may struggle.  That said, from what I have heard then is Scouser uses hits shots wisely then he stands a great chance. I'm therefore going for all square !!!  I'm flying back early from Japan to watch this unfold . . . . jet lag allowing i'll be in the bar waiting with anticipation for the result !!!
		
Click to expand...

Andy that's dedication.... But can you see the 13th green from the club house.....


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Just call me deep blue
		
Click to expand...

Deep blue because thats where your balls will be? :rofl:

Come on you can do better than that, what about Ian "hedge trimmer" Rimmer?


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Deep blue because thats where your balls will be? :rofl:

Come on you can do better than that, what about Ian "hedge trimmer" Rimmer? 

Click to expand...

For a start if I trim hedges that would be cheating.... 

Secondly deep blue beat  Dannys mate kasparove at chest... (although IBM may have allegedly cheated )


----------



## Karl102 (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Andy that's dedication.... But can you see the 13th green from the club house.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep... Whatever you do, don't 'duck hook' it or the windows are in danger.... Somebody nearly did that a couple of months ago....


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Yep... Whatever you do, don't 'duck hook' it or the windows are in danger.... Somebody nearly did that a couple of months ago.... 

Click to expand...

Junior?


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			For a start if I trim hedges that would be cheating.... 

Secondly deep blue beat  Dannys mate kasparove at chest... (although IBM may have allegedly cheated )
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you trim them with 

Ive got another, how about Ian "double tee dipper" Rimmer :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Depends what you trim them with 

Ive got another, how about Ian "double tee dipper" Rimmer :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy I have one for you Birchy the (insert pet name for yourball) birchall


----------



## Karl102 (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Junior? 

Click to expand...

Got it in one..... Not! 

In my kind of defence, it was off the winter tee's which puts it well back!


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy I have one for you Birchy the (insert pet name for yourball) birchall
		
Click to expand...

Nice mate, i like it :thup:

Im thinking tee shirts for the end of season do with nicknames on :rofl:

Got some crackers that i dont i could ever put on here


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy I have one for you Birchy the (insert pet name for yourball) birchall
		
Click to expand...

Cuddles Birchall


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

:blah::blah: Pete 







:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Eh Scouse mate,  I don't want to boost yer confidence too much, but after today's round I went into the pro shop and bought another dozen balls.....


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Eh Scouse mate,  I don't want to boost yer confidence too much, but after today's round I went into the pro shop and bought another dozen balls.....
		
Click to expand...

Dont listen to him strimmer, its all reverse psychology


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Eh Scouse mate,  I don't want to boost yer confidence too much, but after today's round I went into the pro shop and bought another dozen balls.....
		
Click to expand...

Commandos ;-) 

I have a short game lesson tonight...  I am in proper training.... I am so on the chocolate digestive regime..... I found out yesterday the power of the biscuit adds 10yards and better direction but wears off after 2 shots


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Commandos ;-) 

I have a short game lesson tonight...  I am in proper training.... I am so on the chocolate digestive regime..... I found out yesterday the power of the biscuit adds 10yards and better direction but wears off after 2 shots
		
Click to expand...

I picked up a packet of choccy digestives this morning as I forgot my Hob Nobs. With all due respect, they're useless as providing the quick and slow release energy that us athletes need to perform at our peak. I can understand why they might work for a hacker like you though....


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have a short game lesson tonight...
		
Click to expand...

I thought that all your game was short?


----------



## Qwerty (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			. I found out yesterday the power of the biscuit adds 10yards and better direction but wears off after 2 shots
		
Click to expand...

Thats 100shots = 50 biscuits.  Youll need a caddy at lymm just to carry all your biscuits. :rofl:

If you'd stuck with the hob nobs you'd be looking at a much better ratio. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Thats 100shots = 50 biscuits.  Youll need a caddy at lymm just to carry all your biscuits. :rofl:

If you'd stuck with the hob nobs you'd be looking at a much better ratio. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

115 is the Hob nob ratio....


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			115 is the knob ratio....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:





Click to expand...

Quick


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Hey Scouse. Something has just occurred to me. Once our little head to head is out of the way, we need another grudge match to keep the forum juices flowing. We need to pick a couple of players from the NWOOM who will keenly contest a matchplay epic like we have (in public and with too much banter if we're honest.) How about you pick one, and I'll pick one. Then we'll set them on each other like a pair of cocks in a cock fighting arena...


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Here's a hint at who I might pick.....


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Scouse. Something has just occurred to me. Once our little head to head is out of the way, we need another grudge match to keep the forum juices flowing. We need to pick a couple of players from the NWOOM who will keenly contest a matchplay epic like we have (in public and with too much banter if we're honest.) How about you pick one, and I'll pick one. Then we'll set them on each other like a pair of cocks in a cock fighting arena...
		
Click to expand...

Got to be steady Dave for me.... U can pick the hacker


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Got to be steady Dave for me.... U can pick the hacker 

Click to expand...

Check the previous post you Div...The last one on the previous page....


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Here's a hint at who I might pick.....
View attachment 6178




Click to expand...

Liverbirdie? Or Louise with her OOM hat on?


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Check the previous post you Div...The last one on the previous page....
		
Click to expand...

We posted at the same time


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Liverbirdie? Or Louise with her OOM hat on? 

Click to expand...

Qwerty u (insert ball nickname)


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Liverbirdie?
		
Click to expand...

Seriously, does that owl in a wooly hat look anything like LB? I despair, I really do...
Fair enough, you pick the low capper and I'll pick the high. We'll have a little side bet on it as well if you like. I'll be like Rocky's coach Mickey and you can be like Ivan Drago's manager Ludmilla....


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Seriously, does that owl in a wooly hat look anything like LB? I despair, I really do...
Fair enough, you pick the low capper and I'll pick the high. We'll have a little side bet on it as well if you like. I'll be like Rocky's coach Mickey and you can be like Ivan Drago's manager Ludmilla....
		
Click to expand...

Its a bird isnt it? LiverBIRDie??   :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Qwerty u (insert ball nickname)
		
Click to expand...



This is a terrible idea 
I think you've both come up with it due to the fact that your both subconsciously really fearing defeat and your using this crazy idea to deflect the attention away from the big match.

I think you need to forget about this and concentrate on the task ahead on Monday  :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Fine by me :fore:

you wont get the honor then at all
		
Click to expand...

love that one, confidence is a winner in my eyes


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			This is a terrible idea 
I think you've both come up with it due to the fact that your both subconsciously really fearing defeat and your using this crazy idea to deflect the attention away from the big match.

I think you need to forget about this and concentrate on the task ahead on Monday  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Aren't we a perceptive little owl?  Won't stop us from carrying on and picking you though will it?


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			love that one, confidence is a winner in my eyes 

Click to expand...


Gibbo u star :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

so we both went for \qwerty ...who we picking as the proper golfer :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			so we both went for \qwerty ...who we picking as the proper golfer :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of Fish. What do you reckon? Robin's a bit of a H/C hitting machine at the moment. qwerty vs fish.....


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm thinking of Fish. What do you reckon? Robin's a bit of a H/C hitting machine at the moment. qwerty vs fish.....
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking Podgster....After our grudge we can put a poll up for the Qwert V's battle.....(Dave I know you havent agreed to this but hey-ho)

Little Miss Hood..............I now have a short game with a SHORT swing hahahah


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was thinking Podgster....After our grudge we can put a poll up for the Qwert V's battle.....(Dave I know you havent agreed to this but hey-ho)

Little Miss Hood..............I now have a short game with a SHORT swing hahahah
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate. I'm sure qwerty will join in the fun.

Good to hear you have a short game to go with your "long" game. I could do with a short game lesson but I don't have time this weekend. Maybe you can teach me before we tee off.....


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe you can teach me before we tee off.....

Click to expand...

Swing from the shoulders, stay connected, keep the wrists quiet.... let the weight of the club do the work and keep the loft of the club...there ya go my son ....


I will show you how to drive on the first tee :fore:


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Swing from the shoulders, stay connected, keep the wrists quiet.... let the weight of the club do the work and keep the loft of the club...there ya go my son ....


I will show you how to drive on the first tee :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it mate. I'd show you how to play your approach shot into the green, but I suspect you'll be playing your 2nd shot a long time before I play mine (and maybe your 3rd and 4th).....:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Liverbirdie? Or Louise with her OOM hat on? 

Click to expand...

I thought Qwerty due to the hat, after you said this I thought you were calling Louise an owl bird. Shocking, Jeff.


----------



## Karl102 (May 23, 2013)

Just back in after 9 holes. The rough tonight was brutal and the green keeper had ironed the greens and they were rapido! They heard there was some match being played on Monday. Liverpool v Wigan or something....     

Ps... Only joking about the rough and the greens... Greens are actually quite good, not perfect yet, but getting there.


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Ps... Only joking about the rough and the greens....
		
Click to expand...

I was on my way to Ladbrokes .....thats my type of course then I found out you lied :angry:


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

what time is breakfast???


----------



## Qwerty (May 23, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Sounds good mate. I'm sure qwerty will join in the fun.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, go on I'll join in the fun.  

I'm a bit of an amatuer when it comes to matchplay and I hadn't actually played in a knockout until tonight. I really enjoyed it and I can't believe Ive never entered before.


----------



## Val (May 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you - the FA cup would look nice wolfie.

Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart.       Just as long as your humble, if your not, come on dan - bury him!!!!!

Ian, I can see wolfie's baseball swing going even flatter, as the pressure mounts, the grip tightens, the beads of sweat sullying his flatcap. The sun comes out, but he's not used to it in Wigan, so thinks his world will end.

The third lip-out on the run, starts to chafe, the unkind bounce. Is this a rabbit scrape Karl? The dry mouth, the hangover kicking in, Ooh, my knee, that old synchronised swimming injury. He starts to feel his years, he imagines typing his obituary on the forum that night, how can he look into his kids eyes tonight. I missed the cup final last week, we went down last week, this could be the worst week of my life. Panic. Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, I knew I shouldn't have washed them 10 pints of stella down with a Bhuna. Play suspended. Play re-started, he looks 5 years older, he should buy a new moisteuriser, his eyes are drooping, the limp kicks in again......

Dan, I'll do his tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed scousers round in the eyes of the LB?


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Have I missed scousers round in the eyes of the LB?
		
Click to expand...

No he promised me it would be up last night


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Aye, go on I'll join in the fun.  

I'm a bit of an amatuer when it comes to matchplay and I hadn't actually played in a knockout until tonight. I really enjoyed it and I can't believe Ive never entered before.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Just need fish and podg to say we can put it to the vote


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

I think we need a grudge matchplay meet. All losers have to buy the opponent lunch afterwards and clean the winners clubs and shoes in front of all the winners sat outside enjoying a victory beer :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Aye, go on I'll join in the fun.  

I'm a bit of an amatuer when it comes to matchplay and I hadn't actually played in a knockout until tonight. I really enjoyed it and I can't believe Ive never entered before.
		
Click to expand...

Matchplay is good isnt it? Im new ish to it as well, only ever played 3 matches but really enjoyed it even though ive lost 2 of them


----------



## Val (May 23, 2013)

Grudge matchplay meet, sounds pretty good. Could be a nice Oct meet on the links just as or just before winter rules kick in and all the seasons medals are done.


----------



## Andy808 (May 23, 2013)

Just going on the handicaps I see the match going something like this.......

After the usual formalities on the first tee The Wolf will get out of the blocks quickly going 4 up after 5 holes.
At this point Scouser will start to relax and play the golf he is capable of. 
By the 9th Scouser is only one down and thinking he has a chance only to throw the 10th to go 2 down again.
With only 8 holes to go it's still pretty close and the Wolf shoots a great birdie to go 3 up. 
Confidence is growing that he can finish this on the 15 but Scouser comes back at him again over the next two holes to only be 1 down with 5 to play. 
14 and 15 are halved and the pressure is growing on the Wolf to win with 3 holes to play. 
A great drive from Scouser adds more pressure on the Wolf and he hooks his drive deep into trouble. He hacks out onto the fairway but still well behind Scouser so has to go for a tricky shot into the green but hits a greenside bunker. Scouser comes up a little short of the green but a good chip leaves him a gimme putt. It's AS with 2 to play.
The 17th is poorly played by both players with the hole eventually being halved.
An eerie quiet has developed between the players as they walk to the 18th tee. 
Again Scouser hoons one up the middle but Wolf hits a cracker, this is going down to the wire. Scouser is 10 yards behind the Wolf but catches his second sweet as a nut putting his ball on the front edge of the green with a 30 footer left. The Wolf hits a beauty to 12 foot and an uphill putt to finish. 
Scouser, knowing how much this putt means, takes a good look from every angle, picks his line and hits it right into the middle of the cup. It's not over though as Wolf has a uphill putt with a little right to left break on it. He takes an equal amount of time to pick his speed and line, takes aim and hits it............
The ball is rolling on a great line, both players look on, six feet to go and it's still looking good, Wolf is willing the ball into the hole while Scouser is hoping it misses, 2 foot to go, the pace is good, 1 foot to go, it has to be in. The ball catches the lip of the hole and rolls 360 degrees around the hole but stays on the lip, Scouser wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

wowowowowowowowowowowow

WHAT A GAME THE CROWD GO WILD 
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Slicer30 (May 23, 2013)

This thread has been a great read - the buildup and hype is intensifying like a boxing match. Is there gonna be a weigh in?  Thats when the friendly banter usually comes to an end 

Although a fan of Chocolate hob knobs, I reckon the underdog might do it.


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			Is there gonna be a weigh in?  Thats when the friendly banter usually comes to an end 

Click to expand...

If it goes to a weigh in ....I am screwed :smirk:


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			This thread has been a great read - the buildup and hype is intensifying like a boxing match. Is there gonna be a weigh in?  Thats when the friendly banter usually comes to an end 

Although a fan of Chocolate hob knobs, I reckon the underdog might do it.
		
Click to expand...

But who is really the underdog?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you - the FA cup would look nice wolfie.

Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart.       Just as long as your humble, if your not, come on dan - bury him!!!!!

Ian, I can see wolfie's baseball swing going even flatter, as the pressure mounts, the grip tightens, the beads of sweat sullying his flatcap. The sun comes out, but he's not used to it in Wigan, so thinks his world will end.

The third lip-out on the run, starts to chafe, the unkind bounce. Is this a rabbit scrape Karl? The dry mouth, the hangover kicking in, Ooh, my knee, that old synchronised swimming injury. He starts to feel his years, he imagines typing his obituary on the forum that night, how can he look into his kids eyes tonight. I missed the cup final last week, we went down last week, this could be the worst week of my life. Panic. Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, I knew I shouldn't have washed them 10 pints of stella down with a Bhuna. Play suspended. Play re-started, he looks 5 years older, he should buy a new moisteuriser, his eyes are drooping, the limp kicks in again......

Dan, I'll do his tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Scouser's thoughts:-

Clubhouse:-My word, Dan's a big lad compared to me. Steps out of the shower. 

I wish he'd get out of trap two, one more visit will see me ok.

1st tee:- What am I doing here, what am I doing here, what am I doing here?

Hob nobs, check
4th pack of hob nobs, check
Bourbons, in case the hob nobs don't work, check
Tunnocks tea cakes - just in case, check

Have I enough balls, 15 should be enough, if not the extra 15 I gave Karl on the sly, will do me. Erm, and the 15 Louise has.

Toilet rolls, oh yes.

Breathe deeply, oh god, did I brush my teeth? I don't think I did, I must have forgotten. It's ok I've 4 packs of softmints. Hope no-one notices. Right driver or hybrid? Which hybrid, I've 7 to pick from? Did I put an extra one in today, or two? Crap!!!! 16 clubs in my bag - what shall I do, bluff it or take 2 out. Well I haven't teed off yet, so I'm ok to take them out. Just nipping the car, people, back in a minute. Phew

How could I not have brushed my teeth. maybe because I got up quick to arrive here at 4.45 am to practice. Better have a 1/2 pack of hob nobs before I start. Ok Dan you to take us away. dan stripes one down the middle 286 yards, 60 left to the pin.

My bag explodes, my trolley breaks under the weight, I fall asleep, nature takes it's course. 2nd shower of the day ensues.........

Play suspended.

Next day

Buys linseed oil and gets the cricket gear back out the loft.


----------



## Andy808 (May 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			wowowowowowowowowowowow

WHAT A GAME THE CROWD GO WILD 
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just don't let me down. :cheers:


----------



## Scouser (May 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser's thoughts:-



Buys linseed oil and gets the cricket gear back out the loft.
		
Click to expand...

Its chocolate digestives....and I may just get the gear out the loft again!


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Grudge matchplay meet, sounds pretty good. Could be a nice Oct meet on the links just as or just before winter rules kick in and all the seasons medals are done.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like an idea. All medals will be finished and so will the OOM etc. I think most will have a rival/target in mind by then 

Will look into some options.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			:thup:

Just need fish and podg to say we can put it to the vote
		
Click to expand...

I'm in :thup: love a challenge. Unbeaten in all my matchplay games so far this season


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm in :thup: love a challenge. Unbeaten in all my matchplay games so far this season 

Click to expand...

Omg fish... Straight in with bragging rights. 
.. What's podge gonna bring to the table


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Omg fish... Straight in with bragging rights. 
.. What's podge gonna bring to the table
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I've got to get Dave thinking, can't believe he's not been involved in matchplay before, or is that a ploy?

13 shots for me


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh yes, I've got to get Dave thinking, can't believe he's not been involved in matchplay before, or is that a ploy?

13 shots for me  

Click to expand...

13 you say? That's it. Match done and dusted.


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			13 you say? That's it. Match done and dusted.
		
Click to expand...

How many do I get...


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How many do I get...
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how you do in this weekends medal, but if last weeks is anything to go by, then it's 35!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How many do I get...
		
Click to expand...

You've got 13


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			You've got 13 

Click to expand...

The better question is how many will he need?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The better question is how many will he need?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the course but the amount of shots could be irrelevant if its tight or close OOB, if its pretty open and Scouse scrambles well you could be in trouble


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			I don't know the course but the amount of shots could be irrelevant if its tight or close OOB, if its pretty open and Scouse scrambles well you could be in trouble 

Click to expand...

Its very tight and Scousers shot a 115 in his last comp on a more open course. Little miss forces sweetheart is gonna get pounded.


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			You've got 13 

Click to expand...

So in the words of the great man himself "done and dusted" :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Its very tight and Scousers shot a 115 in his last comp on a more open course. Little miss forces sweetheart is gonna get pounded.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'll stick with my initial thoughts then, shake hands on the 15th as I think he'll half quite a few but you'll get him in the end


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			:rofl:

I'll stick with my initial thoughts then, shake hands on the 15th as I think he'll half quite a few but you'll get him in the end 

Click to expand...

Good man. You know what you're talking about. 
Just deciding whether to play a quick 18 today or head to the range. Might do both, what's the harm. You working Scouser?


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm in :thup: love a challenge. Unbeaten in all my matchplay games so far this season 

Click to expand...

Me too!! 6 singles for the club, one mixed for the club and one game in the club matchplay competition.


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good man. You know what you're talking about. 
Just deciding whether to play a quick 18 today or head to the range. Might do both, what's the harm. You working Scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Yes sat at my desk going through a report...  But had an hour and half practice last night.... 75 yards and in.... Attacking tight pins.... Bump and runs


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yes sat at my desk going through a report...  But had an hour and half practice last night.... 75 yards and in.... Attacking tight pins.... Bump and runs
		
Click to expand...

But you'll have picked up by then!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Grudge matchplay meet, sounds pretty good. Could be a nice Oct meet on the links just as or just before winter rules kick in and all the seasons medals are done.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan to me Val. I'm sure that we can stoke up some proper grudges before then. I'm always willing to give Scouser another shot at the title.
What Links are you thinking? Somewhere along the South/Mid West Scottish coast? I hear Craws course is nice over at West Kilbride...


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			..  But had an hour and half practice last night.... 75 yards and in.... Attacking tight pins.... Bump and runs
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's taking it serious Danny, and the last time I saw him at Pleasington he was hitting the ball well. 
13 shots as well..... I'm predicting a tight match... Maybe extra holes?


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds like he's taking it serious Danny, and the last time I saw him at Pleasington he was hitting the ball well. 
13 shots as well..... I'm predicting a tight match... Maybe extra holes? 

Click to expand...

He didn't say that he did well at practice though did he? I had 4 hours practicing my Oscar acceptance speech last night for Deerhunter 2. It's a prequal to Leon.. Scousers playing the Pot Plant...


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			He didn't say that he did well at practice though did he? I had 4 hours practicing my Oscar acceptance speech last night for Deerhunter 2. It's a prequal to Leon.. Scousers playing the Pot Plant...
		
Click to expand...

Stop talking drivel.......... It indicates panic..... Stay focused


----------



## Karl102 (May 24, 2013)

You want to eat beforehand?!? Few nice places for brekkie in the village or could just eat in the clubhouse.....


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			You want to eat beforehand?!? Few nice places for brekkie in the village or could just eat in the clubhouse.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that not one of the rules in golf... Like the masters diner.... The grudge breakfast?


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			You want to eat beforehand?!? Few nice places for brekkie in the village or could just eat in the clubhouse.....
		
Click to expand...

i take it thats a rhetorical question, considering you're asking Scouser? I'll be up for a quick bite. Maybe some porridge with honey and Lucozade.............


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is that not one of the rules in golf... Like the masters diner.... The grudge breakfast?
		
Click to expand...

Where's the Master Diner? Somewhere on the A6?


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			i take it thats a rhetorical question, considering you're asking Scouser? I'll be up for a quick bite. Maybe some porridge with honey and Lucozade.............
		
Click to expand...

I may have the eggs benedict :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I may have the eggs benedict :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm not having that there's 2 of you in Liverpool who know what Eggs Benedict is....


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not having that there's 2 of you in Liverpool who know what Eggs Benedict is....
		
Click to expand...

Stu C made it for Liverbirdie one morning and he told me about it


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Where's the Master Diner? Somewhere on the A6?
		
Click to expand...

I hate predictive txt..... Anyway more inane chat from you...you should be studying the course.... The fairway is the cut grass in the middle of the trees..


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I may have the eggs benedict :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Go for horse placenta, it's the food of champions. 

If not coco-pops.

Were any of your mind thoughts right?


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Were any of your mind thoughts right?
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			???
		
Click to expand...

God, your slow.

1,2,3........


----------



## Val (May 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That sounds like a plan to me Val. I'm sure that we can stoke up some proper grudges before then. I'm always willing to give Scouser another shot at the title.
What Links are you thinking? Somewhere along the South/Mid West Scottish coast? I hear Craws course is nice over at West Kilbride...
		
Click to expand...

TBH Dan I was thinking the Fylde coast or somewhere in the NW but if you guys want to travel up then the Ayrshire coast is awash with quality links.


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2013)

What time are we teeing off on Monday? I have forgotten in all the banter.


----------



## Karl102 (May 24, 2013)

louise_a said:



			What time are we teeing off on Monday? I have forgotten in all the banter.
		
Click to expand...

Say 12pm.... Or as close to as possible.. See what the others want to do about food before. Ladies have the tee until just before then.


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

It's not decided yet


----------



## Karl102 (May 24, 2013)

As long as it is before 10 or after 11.30 its ok...


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			TBH Dan I was thinking the Fylde coast or somewhere in the NW but if you guys want to travel up then the Ayrshire coast is awash with quality links.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at St annes old links as a possible. Im sure people will have a few suggestions though


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was looking at St annes old links as a possible. Im sure people will have a few suggestions though 

Click to expand...

What's this for?


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			What's this for?
		
Click to expand...

Was just throwing around ideas for a Grudge matchplay meet  at the end of the season probably early October after all the OOM and club medals have been taken care of. We could catch a great deal when the green fees switch over too.


----------



## Scouser (May 24, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			As long as it is before 10 or after 11.30 its ok...
		
Click to expand...

Just tell me when and where the food is and I will attend..... If u feed me I will come


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2013)

Just noticed Theres a 4bbb open at fairhaven on Sunday 29th sept.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just noticed Theres a 4bbb open at fairhaven on Sunday 29th sept.
		
Click to expand...

That could be worth considering, only 30 per person too :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That could be worth considering, only 30 per person too :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this matchplay meet or not....

A potential new club for me next year so be good to play it again.


----------



## Val (May 25, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just noticed Theres a 4bbb open at fairhaven on Sunday 29th sept.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not the same weekend as Danny was organising for end if season weekend outing?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 25, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I think one of us should video the match Karl.  

Click to expand...

Would it not be like a 3 and a half hour version of Trilby Tour's Rogue's gallery ?


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Would it not be like a 3 and a half hour version of Trilby Tour's Rogue's gallery ? 

Click to expand...

We are still waiting for a last minute sponsor.... I believe scotty Cameron.... (my putter of choice.... Shameless plug and complete lie)  are about to enter negotiations


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Is that not the same weekend as Danny was organising for end if season weekend outing?
		
Click to expand...

No that's the weekend before mate,  21st & 22nd.


----------



## louise_a (May 25, 2013)

After a nice weekend Monday looks wet and windy, should sort out the man from the boy!


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

louise_a said:



			After a nice weekend Monday looks wet and windy, should sort out the man from the boy!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of calling it off due to the weather little miss hood's slice won't be helped by the wind


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

Balls marked for Monday

Left ball will be used 1-10 

Right Ball 11-18




:whoo::rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Balls marked for Monday

Left ball will be used 1-10 

Right Ball 11-18

View attachment 6219


:whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Youll have lost em both on the putting green mate.


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Youll have lost em both on the putting green mate.
		
Click to expand...

Come on thats funny!!!


----------



## Birchy (May 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Balls marked for Monday

Left ball will be used 1-10 

Right Ball 11-18

View attachment 6219


:whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, tickled me :rofl:

You use Pro V1's??


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Awesome, tickled me :rofl:

You use Pro V1's?? 

Click to expand...

Not normally but I won 6 boxes ages ago so thought it would be nice to play a proper ball.... It all adds to the occasion...


----------



## Birchy (May 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Not normally but I won 6 boxes ages ago so thought it would be nice to play a proper ball.... It all adds to the occasion...
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna say you must have shares in Titleist to keep you supplied with them


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was gonna say you must have shares in Titleist to keep you supplied with them 

Click to expand...

Yeah 115 shots cuts them up bad.... So does hitting trees.... But I am bringing my A++++ game Monday


----------



## Karl102 (May 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Balls marked for Monday

Left ball will be used 1-10 

Right Ball 11-18

View attachment 6219


:whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant......

Course looked great today.... Told all what was happening on Monday and they are putting the grandstands up as we speak!
On a more important note, the kitchen opens at half 11, so lets get there for then and have a bite beforehand. You guys can get there earlier for a practice if you like...


----------



## Scouser (May 25, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Brilliant......

Course looked great today.... Told all what was happening on Monday and they are putting the grandstands up as we speak!
On a more important note, the kitchen opens at half 11, so lets get there for then and have a bite beforehand. You guys can get there earlier for a practice if you like...   

Click to expand...

Me and Liverbirdie are walking the course at 6 45.... He will be pacing out each blade of grass


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Me and Liverbirdie are walking the course at 6 45.... He will be pacing out each blade of grass
		
Click to expand...

Good luck in today's comp mate, don't waste all yer good shots though!!
while you were at home all night playing with yer balls, I was out on the lash watching the football and the boxing. Now that was 2 great contests. Skill and dedication on show for all to see. Shame that were going to ruin the weekend by hacking up Karl's course!!


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good luck in today's comp mate, don't waste all yer good shots though!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the well wishes........ I will ignore the rest of the Drivel as we will put on a show for the world of golf to envy... It will either be close or a crushing blow...... 

On another note weather is crap compared to today


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

looks like will be a windy one! More hot air for you boys to contend with


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

Proper athlete preparation!!!


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Danny.... Watch out.... I am due to find my swing anytime soon


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

Didn't find it today then eh??????


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Didn't find it today then eh??????
		
Click to expand...

I didn't look to hard..... Just pm me the tin cup you want


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I didn't look to hard..... Just pm me the tin cup you want 

Click to expand...

How many blows this week mate?


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			How many blows this week mate?
		
Click to expand...

Still tooooo many yo take tomorrow


----------



## Qwerty (May 26, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM

have a good game fellas! :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM

have a good game fellas! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Classic..... Love it... Need that blasting as I pull in thecar park


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

Mate, just remember. No one ever plays 2 good rounds in a row. We'll rip up the form book tomorrow.


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Proper athlete preparation!!!
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast of champions!!! Hair of the dog tomorrow pal?!?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2013)

Going by todays score I see a dog licence being handed out here. 

 I can see the Warrington evening post headline now "Wolfie hands out a dog licence"


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Going by todays score I see a dog licence being handed out here. 

 I can see the Warrington evening post headline now "Wolfie hands out a dog licence" 

Click to expand...

Come on spill, im not on HDID so cant join in the fun


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2013)

Its not showing on HDID yet.


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Come on spill, im not on HDID so cant join in the fun 

Click to expand...

It was marginally better than last week.... I NEED my swing


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It was marginally better than last week.... I NEED my swing
		
Click to expand...

Your better off playing crap before a big match/round. Whenever i play well before a big round i end up playing like a right chump on the day.

Better off expecting a battle rather than going in too confident  :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Your better off playing crap before a big match/round. Whenever i play well before a big round i end up playing like a right chump on the day.

Better off expecting a battle rather than going in too confident  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If I can just get the ball off the first tee box


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If I can just get the ball off the first tee box
		
Click to expand...

Its only a reasonable par 4 start, just stick your driver through it pal :thup:

Youve got a shot too so nothing to worry about if it doesnt go great. You get the first shot away and the wolf will feel even more hungover


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its only a reasonable par 4 start, just stick your driver through it pal :thup:

Youve got a shot too so nothing to worry about if it doesnt go great. You get the first shot away and the wolf will feel even more hungover 

Click to expand...

A shot on the first... I feel an early lead


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its only a reasonable par 4 start, just stick your driver through it pal :thup:

Youve got a shot too so nothing to worry about if it doesnt go great. You get the first shot away and the wolf will feel even more hungover 

Click to expand...

It's a pretty tight drive! Gotta hit the fairway if you want to make par! 5 is a solid start! I predict a 6/5 and 5 for a half


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2013)

My camera is charged ready to take selected videos, the tee shots on the first are a must.


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

Be there about half 11... Are we eating beforehand or not?


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Youve got a shot too
		
Click to expand...

Do I whats miss hood off???


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Do I whats miss hood off???
		
Click to expand...

Hes off 11 :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Be there about half 11... Are we eating beforehand or not?
		
Click to expand...

K and I am :cheers:


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hes off 11 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Is SI 10


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

louise_a said:



			My camera is charged ready to take selected videos, the tee shots on the first are a must.
		
Click to expand...

Louise that is music to my ears  I think christmas could come early :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is SI 10
		
Click to expand...

He is off 11 you are off 24/25 which means you will get 13/14 shots.


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He is off 11 you are off 24/25 which means you will get 13/14 shots.
		
Click to expand...

25 ....so we both get a shot on 10 dont we ...........


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

louise_a said:



			My camera is charged ready to take selected videos, the tee shots on the first are a must.
		
Click to expand...

you need written consent :angry:


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			25 ....so we both get a shot on 10 dont we ...........

Click to expand...

Not in matchplay. 25 - 11 = 14 so the 25 handicapper gets shots on holes with stroke index 1-14.


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Not in matchplay. 25 - 11 = 14 so the 25 handicapper gets shots on holes with stroke index 1-14.
		
Click to expand...


And I chose the format


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			A shot on the first... I feel an early lead
		
Click to expand...

Why, are you taking a dog with you?


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why, are you taking a dog with you?
		
Click to expand...

Your not the same since you found new mates!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Your not the same since you found new mates!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh bitch, one match in the scratch team, and I'm a snide -off.oo:

You get a free 2 course meal as well. Mmmmmm:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You get a free 2 course meal as well. Mmmmmm:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Now thats a reason to get to scratch....watch my handicap tumble :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Now thats a reason to get to scratch....watch my handicap tumble :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Burger and croquets, sticky toffee pudding and custard. Jobs a good un. 

My first away match though this Thursday, at Huyton and Prescot - I'll be benched after that.

Gis a bell.


----------



## Scouser (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			croquets,
		
Click to expand...

isnt that a game


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			isnt that a game
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, croquettes is a food.

They don't have it in Norris green though. They just eat their own.


----------



## Val (May 26, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			It's a pretty tight drive! Gotta hit the fairway if you want to make par! 5 is a solid start! I predict a 6/5 and 5 for a half 

Click to expand...

Rubbish, its an easy start


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2013)

I am the referee so what I say goes, matchplay off full handicap!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rubbish, its an easy start 

Click to expand...

No it's not.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Well tomorrow, my little one goes off into the big bad world.

He's got his first away matchplay, and fingers crossed for him. I know you have to cut the apron strings some time, but it's a harsh world out there. Cheats, blaggers, bluffers and good players are out there, and I don't think he's prepared just yet. I've tried my hardest to toughen him up in this last year, but he's still naive, and oh so innocent.


I've made him his packed lunch, his favourite treats, and a big bottle of laudanum (sorry, lemonade). I've ironed his frilly polo, pleated leather shorts and basketball socks and I hope he'll fit in ok, as he's not a good mixer, if I'm honest. I'll make his favourite meal for when he comes home - humble pie, just in case he has a bad day. I'll give him his new present before he goes, a thunderslammer driver, oh yes and a silver bullet as well.


I just hope he enjoys it, and doesn't make a show of himself, but you've got to give them their freedom some time.


Fly, fly little birdie.


Fly,fly.:smirk:


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Rubbish, its an easy start 

Click to expand...

Haha! Well, a straight drive, iron to the front I the green and chip in.... Wonder how much Scouser will give you for that now pal


----------



## Karl102 (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



Well tomorrow, my little one goes off into the big bad world.

He's got his first away matchplay, and fingers crossed for him. I know you have to cut the apron strings some time, but it's a harsh world out there. Cheats, blaggers, bluffers and good players are out there, and I don't think he's prepared just yet. I've tried my hardest to toughen him up in this last year, but he's still naive, and oh so innocent.


I've made him his packed lunch, his favourite treats, and a big bottle of laudanum (sorry, lemonade). I've ironed his frilly polo, pleated leather shorts and basketball socks and I hope he'll fit in ok, as he's not a good mixer, if I'm honest. I'll make his favourite meal for when he comes home - humble pie, just in case he has a bad day. I'll give him his new present before he goes, a thunderslammer driver, oh yes and a silver bullet as well.


I just hope he enjoys it, and doesn't make a show of himself, but you've got to give them their freedom some time.


Fly, fly little birdie.


Fly,fly.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I will try and look after him! I promise  ! That is, if I'm not too busy crying with laughter....


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Well good luck to both "gladiators" tomorrow.

I'm sure it will be played in the corinthian spirit, and I hope both shake each other's hand, commiserate,have a pint........

then rip the back out of the other for centuries to come.:thup:

Keep Birchy and me updated karl/Lou.


----------



## garyinderry (May 26, 2013)

good luck tomoro lawds!   

im off to galgorm castle myself.  hope the weather is kind.


ill check back here tomoro night for the full write up!  enjoy!


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well good luck to both "gladiators" tomorrow.

I'm sure it will be played in the corinthian spirit, and I hope both shake each other's hand, commiserate,have a pint........

then rip the back out of the other for centuries to come.:thup:

Keep Birchy and me updated karl/Lou.
		
Click to expand...

Here here to that.

Looking forward to the tale of the tape :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Just got home after a full day session. Watching Miles Kane on the television box as we speak. Might be a little bit tender In the morning but I'm still gonna smash Scouser into the middle of next week. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Danny will look nice in leather shorts.... 


Right off to walk down the first and get some yardages


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Danny will look nice in leather shorts.... 


Right off to walk down the first and get some yardages
		
Click to expand...

See you in a couple of hours matey. Just don't cry when I hand you the biggest whuppin of your life.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

You not had much sleep then.... 


Hope this weather holds


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You not had much sleep then.... 


Hope this weather holds
		
Click to expand...

I never sleep more than 5 hours. Wish I could. 
Looks glorious outside. No doubt it'll start raining in a bit though.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Im scared 
















Really scared
















I can't find my waterproofs... Hate getting wet


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:












Im scared 
















Really scared
















I can't find my waterproofs... Hate getting wet
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'll have you off the course before the rain comes. 
What time are you getting there? Might aim for 11 and hit a few balls before lunch.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't worry, I'll have you off the course before the rain comes. 
What time are you getting there? Might aim for 11 and hit a few balls before lunch.
		
Click to expand...

I can do that..... Need to practice the air shots


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I can do that..... Need to practice the air shots
		
Click to expand...

You want me to bring some extra hob nobs?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You want me to bring some extra hob nobs?
		
Click to expand...

I still have half a large pack of digestives....chilling in the fridge they melted yesterday.... Knew chocolate was a bad idea


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2013)

Whats all this friendly talk?? This is a battle to the death!


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Whats all this friendly talk?? This is a battle to the death! 

Click to expand...

Keep your friends closer and your enemies closer


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Whats all this friendly talk?? This is a battle to the death! 

Click to expand...

I'm too hungover to battle to the death. More likely that it'll be a battle to the slightly miffed, followed by a sausage sandwich and a pint of Vimto....


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

What time are you two planning on getting to Lymm?


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			What time are you two planning on getting to Lymm?
		
Click to expand...

About 11. Gonna have a hit on the range before getting something to eat.....


----------



## Karl102 (May 27, 2013)

Forecast ain't good, but bright sunshine here!


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Forecast ain't good, but bright sunshine here!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, but the winds getting up a bit. Just what we need on a tight course...


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Who is coming from sky to do the interviews..... I have my university colours on today......


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Who is coming from sky to do the interviews..... I have my university colours on today......
		
Click to expand...

Does Norris Green have a University?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Does Norris Green have a University?
		
Click to expand...

I was waiting to see if someone came back with that.... I deleted it when I typed it.... 



Only a fan boy would know that


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I was waiting to see if someone came back with that.... I deleted it when I typed it.... 



Only a fan boy would know that
		
Click to expand...

You're my Tiger Woods!!


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Forecast ain't good, but bright sunshine here!
		
Click to expand...

Sun has disappeared here now and wind picked up..... Tough conditions ahead.... Has to favour the low handicapper.....


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You're my Tiger Woods!!
		
Click to expand...

That's only because the real one has a restraining order against u


----------



## gjbike (May 27, 2013)

Best of luck to the both of you, no golf for me today as I have been in work from 05:30


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Best of luck to the both of you, no golf for me today as I have been in work from 05:30
		
Click to expand...

Cheers graham... If you are boredin work follow  the live updates


----------



## gjbike (May 27, 2013)

Will keep checking in for updates


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Cheers graham... If you are boredin work follow  the live updates
		
Click to expand...

Here's a sneak preview of Scousers on course updates.....

12:00 Teed off....
13:30 Lost......
14:00 Hate this game, I'm giving up and taking up Ballroom dancing...


----------



## 6inchcup (May 27, 2013)

good luck boys hope you both have a great game,but hope the pie eater wins,we expect hole by hole coverage as will be on the edge of our seats all day.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			hope the pie eater wins,.
		
Click to expand...

That's not nice....


----------



## Andy808 (May 27, 2013)

Good luck chaps have a good one.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Has arrived


----------



## dazlight (May 27, 2013)

Raining in Wirral hope it holds off for you guys. 
Have a good match lads.


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Scouser wins first with 6 after bw knobs drive into trees


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

And wins second with a par


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Goss 3 up after both mess up no 3


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Full by biscuits bw pafs tbe 4th to get 1 bCk


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

C'mon Wolfie  get your backside in gear and give that numptee a beating!


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Scouser concedes after 2 duffs baxk ro ons up


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Scouser concedes after 2 duffs baxk ro ons up
		
Click to expand...

Scouser scousered the 5th 

Nice to see he's back to his consistent best after his 112 blows yesterday


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Scouser concedes after 2 duffs baxk ro ons up
		
Click to expand...

Louise..... are you pissed? 

Keep the updates coming though.... after the CL, Scottish Cup, BMW, Monaco the big weekend of sport continues....


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Danny finds the trees and scoser wins the s 7 to go to self


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

7th halvsd par for bw


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Scohuae misses fron 3 feef to lose 8ths  getz lucky  ouncd to win 9


----------



## 6inchcup (May 27, 2013)

must be a really exiting game LOU has lost the ability to write !!!!!!!!! sorry LOU


----------



## 6inchcup (May 27, 2013)

don't take it to heart only sowing the seeds for a SCOUSER V WOOLYBACK challenge.


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

As the rIn falls scouser parz th 10 to gk 3 up


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

S ouser finds the cabbage but bwz attempf to llay sFe faz hakvsd j  6


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2013)

Keying into a phone on the move seems difficult!

Not sure whether predictive text would help or not!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 27, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Keying into a phone on the move seems difficult!

Not sure whether predictive text would help or not!
		
Click to expand...

Anyone got any idea what the score is!?

 :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 27, 2013)

You drunk? :rofl:

Can't see you getting a job at SKY for live updates anytime soon


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			S ouser finds the cabbage but bwz attempf to llay sFe faz hakvsd j  6
		
Click to expand...

How about...

Scouser finds the cabbage but BW's attempt to play safe fails. Halved in 6.

Scouser 3 up after 11.


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Game over and the Wolfs head is now on Scousers wall. Gave it my all, but a poor start put paid to my chances. 13 shots is too much to make up when Scousers play is as solid as it was today. Every time I challenged for the hole, Scouser would chip it close and shut the door on me. 

Great fun though, and it's a lovely course with more trees than I could cope with. I've never had to manufacture as many shots in my life. Karl and Louise were great company and it's always a pleasure to play with Scouser. Once he gets that backswing sorted, he's gonna be a decent player. All in all a great day.


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

I am glad my typing amused everyone, its hard to type on a phone without my glasses.

Btw the way Foxholer, spot on with the translation.

I have to say it was great fun, lots of laughs, and great company, thanks Karl for hosting,  and too Wolfie and Scouser, its always a pleasure. I fear Danny was far to generous in defeat and I am sure Scouser will fill in the details more.

for the record I put in my flat cap tour card,  38 points! messed up a little on the last few.


----------



## Junior (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Game over and the Wolfs head is now on Scousers wall. Gave it my all, but a poor start put paid to my chances. 13 shots is too much to make up when Scousers play is as solid as it was today. Every time I challenged for the hole, Scouser would chip it close and shut the door on me. 

Great fun though, and it's a lovely course with more trees than I could cope with. I've never had to manufacture as many shots in my life. Karl and Louise were great company and it's always a pleasure to play with Scouser. Once he gets that backswing sorted, he's gonna be a decent player. All in all a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Iain and kudos to you Danny for being gracious in defeat, bet it was tough giving up so many shots to a man in form !!. Glad you enjoyed the course, it is a tee shot course and anything off the straight results in you having to fight for your par.


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Oh, and for the first time ever I had 3 birdies in one round!


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Scousers play is as solid as it was today..
		
Click to expand...

I think we all know that is a little white lie I fear I had all your luck mate.



Junior said:



			it is a tee shot course and anything off the straight results in you having to fight for your par.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say that Andy........... all you need is a good ball spotter like your brother :rofl:



Danny pleasure to play with you had a really good time ............BUT I feel taking me on may have been a BRIDGE toooooooooooo far for you today :rofl: ..........It also helped that I stayed out the bunkers :rofl:

Karl thanks for hosting and Louise well done on the OOM front


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

you forgot to add that you made good use of woods


----------



## Karl102 (May 27, 2013)

Well played today chaps.... BLT before every round 
Don't think Tiger himself would have beat you today bud. Solid striking, solid holing out, coupled with a little bit of Lady Lucksaw you through.....

Hitting the bridge was a classic though :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Well played today chaps.... BLT before every round 
Don't think Tiger himself would have beat you today bud. Solid striking, solid j,ign out, coupled with a little bit of Lady Lucksaw you through.....

Hitting the bridge was a classic though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't hit the bridge my ball went for a walk over it.... 


As for the blt :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Well played today chaps.... BLT before every round 
Don't think Tiger himself would have beat you today bud. Solid striking, solid j,ign out, coupled with a little bit of Lady Lucksaw you through.....

Hitting the bridge was a classic though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No mate, the classic was thinning his chip, which should have ended up 40 yards through the back of the green, but hit Louise's ball and stopped dead in birdie range.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			No mate, the classic was thinning his chip, which should have ended up 40 yards through the back of the green, but hit Louise's ball and stopped dead in birdie range.
		
Click to expand...

Balls.... I knew I forgot one...... Just call trick shot extraordinaire


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Can't believe we forgot the victory picture... All I have is danny preparingfor tthe match


----------



## bluewolf (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can't believe we forgot the victory picture... All I have is danny preparingfor tthe match
		
Click to expand...

Have you picked your Tin Cup yet mate.


----------



## steve7 (May 27, 2013)

get in Scouser,well played,sounds like a good day.:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

steve7 said:



			get in Scouser,well played,sounds like a good day.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers it was a bad game of golf with very good company


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

The question is, who will take him on next?


----------



## dewsweeper (May 27, 2013)

Hi
Dont often post but I have really enjoyed this thread,so many "laugh out loud "moments.
As  I know Lymm well and play it yearly with the "vets" Louise made it almost come alive,even tho' I cant text and spent some time getting the shorthand!,,
Well done to you all.
Best wishes
Dewsweeper


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi
Dont often post but I have really enjoyed this thread,so many "laugh out loud "moments.
As  I know Lymm well and play it yearly with the "vets" Louise made it almost come alive,even tho' I cant text and spent some time getting the shorthand!,,
Well done to you all.
Best wishes
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Glad we brought laughter and the spirit of golf to the masses:thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi
Dont often post but I have really enjoyed this thread,so many "laugh out loud "moments.
As  I know Lymm well and play it yearly with the "vets" Louise made it almost come alive,even tho' I cant text and spent some time getting the shorthand!,,
Well done to you all.
Best wishes
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

(it wasn't shorthand)


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

Wolfie  needs to change his name  or disappear off this forum, you're an embarrassment!


Well done scouser though getting 13 shots is a bit girlie......


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

I think I will put myself up for the next Scousering, are you man enough, you would only get 5 shots?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I think I will put myself up for the next Scousering, are you man enough, you would only get 5 shots?
		
Click to expand...

When did this become the challange scouser thread!!!


----------



## dewsweeper (May 27, 2013)

Sorry Louise
I was trying to be polite,I could have said "gobbleygook" but I am  of an age and tryto be polite to  lady golfers I know.
At least I did not ask if you had been on the "vino" earlier in the thread
Incidentally if I had played today I would be in bed by now,you
youngsters dont know you are born!!!!
Best wishes
Dewsweeper


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

No worries DS, if I wanted polite I wouldn't post so much on here.


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2013)

well done scouser!  


danny next time lay off the sause the night before


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2013)

scouser - how did the pro v's work out for you?  


did you notice any difference in short game / chipping?


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

Couldn't believe it when I heard the result filter through to the Silloth clubhouse. Well done Scouser.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			scouser - how did the pro v's work out for you?  


did you notice any difference in short game / chipping?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers garry..... I had a short game lesson last week so can't tell if it was me or the balls lol


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Couldn't believe it when I heard the result filter through to the Silloth clubhouse. Well done Scouser.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Cheers val


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2013)

i look forward to hearing how i should conduct myself around the greens.  out of intrest, was it hands ahead method or new school use the bounce carry on?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i look forward to hearing how i should conduct myself around the greens.  out of intrest, was it hands ahead method or new school use the bounce carry on?
		
Click to expand...

Errrrrr hands ahead I think.... Don't flip the wrists..... Ball back of stance... Maintain loft.... Close eyes and swing... Not in that order


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Well the close eyes part is right!


----------



## NWJocko (May 27, 2013)

Well played Scouser la!

Did you pull out the wolf slayed ball....!?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Well played Scouser la!

Did you pull out the wolf slayed ball....!?
		
Click to expand...

....... What do you think.....


----------



## Karl102 (May 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			No mate, the classic was thinning his chip, which should have ended up 40 yards through the back of the green, but hit Louise's ball and stopped dead in birdie range.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.... Forgot that! One in a million shot! To be fair... Cast your mind back to his first tee shot... Left into the middle of a tree only to come back out into the middle of the fairway! Writings was on the wall!


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2013)

Well well well 

Peter told us the score somewhere on the back 9 at Silloth and lets just say it was greeted fits of laughter :rofl:

I wish i had only of been there to see Scouser and Bluewolfs faces when that ball took the bridge :rofl:

Well done Scouser, Danny you should be ashamed letting this monster loose on us all


----------



## Karl102 (May 27, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Oh yeah.... Forgot that! One in a million shot! To be fair... Cast your mind back to his first tee shot... Left into the middle of a tree only to come back out into the middle of the fairway! Writings was on the wall!
		
Click to expand...

Ps, Louise, get the videos and picture up.....


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Peter told us the score somewhere on the back 9 at Silloth and lets just say it was greeted with cheers of joy
		
Click to expand...

Sure that's what u meant


----------



## Andy808 (May 27, 2013)

Well done Scouser. Not quiet as thrilling as I made it out to be in my write up but hey ho it's a win.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Well done Scouser. Not quiet as thrilling as I made it out to be in my write up but hey ho it's a win.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers 
Now I can work on getting my handicap down


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

At the start




last laugh before the start




Scouser's lucky new shoes




BW wasnt keen on being filmed so I only managed a couple of surreptitious clips, that I will try to upload them.


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Cheers 
Now I can work on getting my handicap down 

Click to expand...


glad there is at least one pro not trying to get everyone using the bounce.  it has its merits but i see alot of people making a complete hash of the supposedly easier method.


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

There is a questioning i need to ask, Louise did you wear your flat cap today?


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			There is a questioning i need to ask, Louise did you wear your flat cap today?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.... That's a shocking question and may lead to a ruling....


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

it was too wet for my beret today.


----------



## Andy808 (May 27, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			glad there is at least one pro not trying to get everyone using the bounce.  it has its merits but i see alot of people making a complete hash of the supposedly easier method.
		
Click to expand...

I tried it for a while but really couldn't get on with it so I've gone back to the ball in the back of my stance and playing through the ball better. Chipping has got a lot better since I've done this and I've got the check spin that I had lost using the bounce method. 

I lost the check spin that I had before to the point balls would hit the green and roll out the back but I used to be able to stop the ball on the second or third bounce. I've got that back now so I'll stick to the old way of doing it.


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2013)

i use a mixture of both.  if im under pressure i usuall go for the old method.  

if the ground is soft ill try to use the bounce. if im looking to flop it ill use the bounce.  


as it say it has its merits. very useful but i dont think its any better for consistancy which many claim it is.


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			it was too wet for my beret today.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, is this allowed in GMNWOOM? No flat cap because of rain?


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

it was in the car.


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			it was in the car.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm, I'm not sure that counts especially as you played better than HC


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

Stirrer!


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Stirrer!
		
Click to expand...

Moi :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



Well tomorrow, my little one goes off into the big bad world.

He's got his first away matchplay, and fingers crossed for him. I know you have to cut the apron strings some time, but it's a harsh world out there. Cheats, blaggers, bluffers and good players are out there, and I don't think he's prepared just yet. I've tried my hardest to toughen him up in this last year, but he's still naive, and oh so innocent.


I've made him his packed lunch, his favourite treats, and a big bottle of laudanum (sorry, lemonade). I've ironed his frilly polo, pleated leather shorts and basketball socks and I hope he'll fit in ok, as he's not a good mixer, if I'm honest. I'll make his favourite meal for when he comes home - humble pie, just in case he has a bad day. I'll give him his new present before he goes, a thunderslammer driver, oh yes and a silver bullet as well.


I just hope he enjoys it, and doesn't make a show of himself, but you've got to give them their freedom some time.


Fly, fly little birdie.


Fly,fly.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Well done me old mucker. Can I have my lucky rabbit foot in the shape of a 4 leaf clover back,now?

I was awaiting the pep talk call today, but you've gone into the big bad world, used your silver bullet, bagged a big bad wolf and your fame will outlive you. I'll collect for your statue soon.

Unlucky Dan, glad to see you have taken it in good spirits, and well done Louise on your 38 points.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unlucky Dan, glad to see you have taken it in good spirits, .
		
Click to expand...

He's a good lad who encouraged and supported all the way around (in between threats of violence)


----------



## Scouser (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone seen the wolf today......? :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Has anyone seen the wolf today......? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I bet he feels like hes got the worst hangover of his life today


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I bet he feels like hes got the worst hangover of his life today 

Click to expand...

He's still here, so stop worrying. I've had to ice the elbow all last night though. It didn't hurt during the round so it's no excuse, but afterwards it seems to have swollen and it hurts like you wouldn't believe.... 

Really enjoyed it yesterday. Played some good golf on occasion, but every time I did, Ian had a shot and pulled me back. He was solid off the tee and great around the greens. There was a "bit" of luck sometimes, but the result was fair and i've no complaints.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Well done Scouser, it was welcoming news that cheered us all up on the 9th at Silloth as we were battling against 35mph wind and rain, put smiles on all of our faces.  Your going to need a bigger wall for all these scalps :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			He's still here, so stop worrying. I've had to ice the elbow all last night though. It didn't hurt during the round so it's no excuse, but afterwards it seems to have swollen and it hurts like you wouldn't believe.... 

Really enjoyed it yesterday. Played some good golf on occasion, but every time I did, Ian had a shot and pulled me back. He was solid off the tee and great around the greens. There was a "bit" of luck sometimes, but the result was fair and i've no complaints.
		
Click to expand...

You didnt eat one of the poisenous digestives did you?  

Hats off to you mate for taking it in great spirit. After seeing him at Davyhulme the other week and playing off against him over a few holes on the back 9 i know how much of a git he can be to play against 

Kudos to Scouser for sticking at it as well. I remember Formby hall last year he struggled badly but has kept at it and now is getting his rewards.

P.S Get lost im not playing you


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You didnt eat one of the poisenous digestives did you?  

Hats off to you mate for taking it in great spirit. After seeing him at Davyhulme the other week and playing off against him over a few holes on the back 9 i know how much of a git he can be to play against 

Kudos to Scouser for sticking at it as well. I remember Formby hall last year he struggled badly but has kept at it and now is getting his rewards.

P.S Get lost im not playing you
		
Click to expand...

He kept trying to force those digestives down my throat. I resisted though and stuck to the Hob Nobs. 

You wouldn't believe how much his driving has come on, he knocked a couple out there to the 230-250 mark, and no wind to assist. All he needs to do now is lose some of his many hybrids. Im not sure he carries any iron lower than an 8 iron....


----------



## Scouser (May 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			He kept trying to force those digestives down my throat. I resisted though and stuck to the Hob Nobs. 

You wouldn't believe how much his driving has come on, he knocked a couple out there to the 230-250 mark, and no wind to assist. All he needs to do now is lose some of his many hybrids. Im not sure he carries any iron lower than an 8 iron....

Click to expand...


Digestives the biscuit of the golfing gods..... Again you are generous with the 250 statement.... Although I was about 200 ahead of you on the first :rofl:

Birchy can we stop with the fFormby hall..... The holes picked up on where reminiscent of it


----------



## Karl102 (May 28, 2013)

Right, I'm gonna cause controversy here..... The hob nobs were nicer than the digestives.... ( yes, even the dark chocolate ones )


----------



## Scouser (May 28, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Right, I'm gonna cause controversy here..... The hob nobs were nicer than the digestives.... ( yes, even the dark chocolate ones )
		
Click to expand...

Dark is so wrong and danny will have had crumbs in the bottom ofghis bag from when he cru..... Sorry the biscuits crumbled


----------



## Qwerty (May 28, 2013)

Well played Ian :thup:   sounds like a good day was had by nearly all 

Unlucky Dan, I hope you havnt booked those flights to New Zealand 

What do you think........














Best of 3.....


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you think........














Best of 3.....

Click to expand...

Could we handle more threads?


----------



## Scouser (May 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Could we handle more threads? 

Click to expand...

Val this thread symbolises the heart and soul of the forum....... 










New shineys don't buy a swing :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (May 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Val this thread symbolises the heart and soul of the forum....... 











New shineys don't buy a swing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I really like them... so much so ive found these.... I need to get a life! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SET-O...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item2a2d3fb1a9


----------



## Scouser (May 28, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I really like them... so much so ive found these.... I need to get a life! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SET-O...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item2a2d3fb1a9

Click to expand...

To be fare..... They scared me... He offered me a go... I couldn't do it to them.... They looked like a proper club


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 12, 2015)

Old but Gold!!
Come on fellas it must be time for a rematch :cheers:


Also... can we have a Classic threads sub forum. Whack this in there, HNSP, The biscuit thread and Homergate 1-10 :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Old but Gold!!
Come on fellas it must be time for a rematch :cheers:


Also... can we have a Classic threads sub forum. Whack this in there, HNSP, The biscuit thread and Homergate 1-10 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, well said Dave.

Reading the match report reminded me of tin cup......or was it tin can alley. Scouser where did you learn to get luck like that?


----------



## Scouser (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, well said Dave.

Reading the match report reminded me of tin cup......or was it tin can alley. Scouser where did you learn to get luck like that?
		
Click to expand...

I second that dave... 

Can't say Peter but I have played with some "lucky"  people


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Might read through this later, with a Glayva.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might read through this later, with a Glayva.

Click to expand...

Enjoy.... What a battle


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I told you - the FA cup would look nice wolfie.

Come on scouser - the forces sweetheart.       Just as long as your humble, if your not, come on dan - bury him!!!!!

Ian, I can see wolfie's baseball swing going even flatter, as the pressure mounts, the grip tightens, the beads of sweat sullying his flatcap. The sun comes out, but he's not used to it in Wigan, so thinks his world will end.

The third lip-out on the run, starts to chafe, the unkind bounce. Is this a rabbit scrape Karl? The dry mouth, the hangover kicking in, Ooh, my knee, that old synchronised swimming injury. He starts to feel his years, he imagines typing his obituary on the forum that night, how can he look into his kids eyes tonight. I missed the cup final last week, we went down last week, this could be the worst week of my life. Panic. Did I do a tactical poo before I came out, I knew I shouldn't have washed them 10 pints of stella down with a Bhuna. Play suspended. Play re-started, he looks 5 years older, he should buy a new moisteuriser, his eyes are drooping, the limp kicks in again......

Dan, I'll do his tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Was I right?

Onto the Chivas now.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Here's a hint at who I might pick.....
View attachment 6178




Click to expand...

Ha,ha - old Dave's nan's bingo hat.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just noticed Theres a 4bbb open at fairhaven on Sunday 29th sept.
		
Click to expand...

We would have won this open if a certain Davyhulmer hadnt 3 putted from 10 feet......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Scouser said:



			Balls marked for Monday

Left ball will be used 1-10 

Right Ball 11-18

View attachment 6219


:whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Qwerty said:



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=MnqYwcuIjPM

have a good game fellas! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seen this while looking at this.

Dave didnt know you'd been to Orient?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXFa0ye3axg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



Well tomorrow, my little one goes off into the big bad world.

He's got his first away matchplay, and fingers crossed for him. I know you have to cut the apron strings some time, but it's a harsh world out there. Cheats, blaggers, bluffers and good players are out there, and I don't think he's prepared just yet. I've tried my hardest to toughen him up in this last year, but he's still naive, and oh so innocent.


I've made him his packed lunch, his favourite treats, and a big bottle of laudanum (sorry, lemonade). I've ironed his frilly polo, pleated leather shorts and basketball socks and I hope he'll fit in ok, as he's not a good mixer, if I'm honest. I'll make his favourite meal for when he comes home - humble pie, just in case he has a bad day. I'll give him his new present before he goes, a thunderslammer driver, oh yes and a silver bullet as well.


I just hope he enjoys it, and doesn't make a show of himself, but you've got to give them their freedom some time.


Fly, fly little birdie.


Fly,fly.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You certainly flew that day..:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Scouser said:



			I can do that..... Need to practice the air shots
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

louise_a said:



			S ouser finds the cabbage but bwz attempf to llay sFe faz hakvsd j  6
		
Click to expand...

I need to buy an enigma machine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 25, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Old but Gold!!
Come on fellas it must be time for a rematch :cheers:


Also... can we have a Classic threads sub forum. Whack this in there, HNSP, The biscuit thread and Homergate 1-10 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I can see a few other classic threads getting reprised now. Homer.......Homer.......

Classic Friday night, a few whiskies, a classic GM thread and Queen live at Wembley on the box.

This was the the height of the NW meets/comps.......I think we need to get back to this again......lets get our OOM games finished off and have a nice finals day out somewhere in March/April. One more push.......:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2016)

Just exactly how much did you drink last night Pedro?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 26, 2016)

Think he might still be drinking


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 26, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			This was the the height of the NW meets/comps.......I think we need to get back to this again......lets get our OOM games finished off and have a nice finals day out somewhere in March/April. One more push.......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate, bring back the Halycon Days. NWoom, York, Revolving Dancefloors and rubbish Nightclubs.
Remember the Dunghill Cup? 

Let's get it on, Big Doo in March ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Totally agree mate, bring back the Halycon Days. NWoom, York, Revolving Dancefloors and rubbish Nightclubs.
Remember the Dunghill Cup? 

Let's get it on, Big Doo in March ??
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate, or April when it gets sunny - nice little Cheshire course on the satdee, night out in Chester afterwards....drinkipoos down by the river/canal.:thup:


----------

